# Something I found out about the ASA payback I never knew.



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

First off, let me just say that I love shooting the ASA and have been since 1990 and I am in now way bashing them. My wife (an attorney) is a reading fool and brought this to my attention. Under the Results & Payback section it states: 
"Pro/Am payback: Payback pool is 70% of the entry fees from each shooter posting a score to the top 20% of the field up to a maximum of 25 shooters using the ASA payback schedule posted on our website. A 5% bonus will be awarded from the payback pool to the winner in classes with more than 15 competitors."
The Classic is 80%. Now, I know there is operating costs and understand that but only 25 shooters maximum? You guys in Open A,B,C,etc are getting the short end of the stick and if you guys think your unimportant your not. You guys can assume all you want but I really did not know this and thought the payback was a better percentage calculated to more of the field. 


Robert


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I suppose the question is: What happens to the extra $ when the top 20% of the class exceeds 25 shooters?

For that to occur, it would seem that the total field in a class would have to exceed 125 shooters..... which rarely happens, only happens by a few when it does....and would only affect a VERY few with VERY small checks when it did occur.

It seems that we're talking about an issue with 2-3 guys/year that would be getting $11 checks.....


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> I suppose the question is: What happens to the extra $ when the top 20% of the class exceeds 25 shooters?
> 
> For that to occur, it would seem that the total field in a class would have to exceed 125 shooters..... which rarely happens, only happens by a few when it does....and would only affect a VERY few with VERY small checks when it did occur.
> 
> It seems that we're talking about an issue with 2-3 guys/year that would be getting $11 checks.....


The top 25 get to split that small amount.......or so I have been told.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There is no funny business with the payback scale.... Don't take this wrong but trying to use ''fuzzy math''' is not how to figure the scale out. With open b there would be only an extra 5-15 dollars at best. Which you do see the precentage level shows this from 1st to 2nd.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

After re-reading your post....

Are you concerned that the 70% of entry fee payback isn't enough?..... I thought it was pretty good actually. I still look at the ASA business model and can't figure out how they make enough money at this that I'd want to do it with my own.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't understand your issue.
70% of the entry fees are paid out to the top 20% of each class with a max of 25 archers receiving winnings.

Do you have a problem with the 70% pay back or that a max of 25 archers in a class receive pay back? I'm of the notion that 25 "winners" is way TOO many. I think the top 10-12 would be plenty in the bigger classes.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

I was thinking that if 75 shooters in a class your only getting to split the entries of 25 shooters the other 50 is going into someone elses pocket. But, after reading further its 70% of the entire field. I dont have a problem it was a litte confusing the way is was worded or not worded for that. Make sense?
I do believe is should be the top 10 though so there is more payout. But, like I said before. I was just a little confused in the way it was worded.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> I still look at the ASA business model and can't figure out how they make enough money at this that I'd want to do it with my own.


I'm with you Tony. I've never understood where the bulk of their income is from. I realize sponsors are part of it, as well as vendors, but it is hard for me to see how they make a ton of money.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL, Makes you wonder how much the IBO profits on their shoots...Pretty Damn good I'd say!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> LOL, Makes you wonder how much the IBO profits on their shoots...Pretty Damn good I'd say!


OH NO... non profit! it go's to bowhunter defense.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

LCA said:


> OH NO... non profit! it go's to bowhunter defense.


You sure about this? IF so, it is a noble cause. Has anyone ever looked into how much goes to bowhunter defense vs salaries of the president, vice pres and so on and so on?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

LCA said:


> OH NO... non profit! it go's to bowhunter defense.





Alpha Burnt said:


> You sure about this? IF so, it is a noble cause. Has anyone ever looked into how much goes to bowhunter defense vs salaries of the president, vice pres and so on and so on?


He's cracking a funny. There is nothing that says the employees or officers of a non-profit can't draw a salary.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Alpha Burnt said:


> You sure about this? IF so, it is a noble cause. Has anyone ever looked into how much goes to bowhunter defense vs salaries of the president, vice pres and so on and so on?


Noble cause it is and has been the IBO's main focal point. It uses 3D to promote archery and bowhunter rights, not to make money....


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Alpha Burnt said:


> You sure about this? IF so, it is a noble cause. Has anyone ever looked into how much goes to bowhunter defense vs salaries of the president, vice pres and so on and so on?


That is what we are told is the reason the IBO does not payback like the ASA, all we can do is take there word i think it would be cool to get a news letter or email or something showing the members what has or is being done. If there is a place where this info is given i would like to see it if anyone has a link.


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a page from the IBO booklet for this season. It shows all the money raised for the Bowhunter Defense.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

NateUK said:


> This is a page from the IBO booklet for this season. It shows all the money raised for the Bowhunter Defense.


So does that mean that all the money raised from entry fee go's to the host club?


----------

